# Couple of Throttle questions?



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Hi-

Loving my new M3P!

1: Notice a couple of times when pulling away slowly that the very initial split-second acceleration/traction has a bit more bite than normal, sometimes when I’ve been leaving a parking situation. Like letting your clutch out too quickly on a ICE car and getting a bit of an unexpected jerk (but not as harsh). But makes you jump a little. 

I’m either not concentrating and being a bit heavy-footed with the first contact on the pedal, or wondering do the motors and drivetrain sometimes have a tiny bit of slack in them that gives that slight jerk feeling when you add power.

2: speaking of the throttle - (note related to the above) do you very occasionally when on gas feel like the pedal has movement, like a very slight actuator movement? Like how the brake pedal feels when you add the parking brake or hold, but much more subtle. 

Again, maybe me being sensitive and feeling general vibrations and bumps in the road, but thought I'd ask. 

I have a new M3P and not mechanically minded so TIA for the help! (Sorry if dumb questions!).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Diana Anderson said:


> 1: Notice a couple of times when pulling away slowly that the very initial split-second acceleration/traction has a bit more bite than normal, sometimes when I’ve been leaving a parking situation. Like letting your clutch out too quickly on a ICE car and getting a bit of an unexpected jerk (but not as harsh). But makes you jump a little.


I never noticed anything like that. Hopefully it just seems this way because you're still getting used to it.



Diana Anderson said:


> 2: speaking of the throttle - (note related to the above) do you very occasionally when on gas feel like the pedal has movement, like a very slight actuator movement? Like how the brake pedal feels when you add the parking brake or hold, but much more subtle.


No, I don't recall anything like that, sorry.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Diana Anderson said:


> 1: Notice a couple of times when pulling away slowly that the very initial split-second acceleration/traction has a bit more bite than normal, sometimes when I’ve been leaving a parking situation. Like letting your clutch out too quickly on a ICE car and getting a bit of an unexpected jerk (but not as harsh). But makes you jump a little.


If you're on an uneven/gravelly/bad surface the traction control goes a little crazy on acceleration or regen braking sometimes. You'll develop a feel for that over time and reach for the brake (or let off the accelerator) when it happens.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

1. Yes. ICE cars are so “sloppy” at low power that it takes some time to get used to the instant torque.
2. No. The brake pedal definitely does, so it’s possible that its actuation might be slightly felt in the “go” pedal.


----------

